# Hi, I am seeking advice and/or constructive criticism on a build I am thinking of trying.



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi all. Could I get someone to look over my parts list and tell me if 1, it fits my needs? 2. Can I bring the cost down without sacrificing longevity, speed, or power? 3. Am I being too ambitious? I need something I can trust and count on, and my current PC is not it. I’m not too computer build savvy, so I did a “best of” search for the parts and researched from there, based on my needs and budget. There is so much out there now that it all sounds the same.

I am not a gamer, but I would love to have the option to do so if I choose. I do music production. FL Studios mostly. I run a program in the background called display fusion that is on 24/7 and drains on my current pc to the point my fans sound like a truck. I also do a lot of writing, uploading, downloading, movie watching, and music streaming. I love to multitask.

I have 3 32in., and 1 75in flat-screen TVs, studio monitor speakers, desktop speakers, and 3 8tb external hard drives connected to my current pc.

Budget $5000.

Here is the parts list…

CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 500D RGB SE Mid-Tower Case.

GIGABYTE X570 AORUS Master Gaming Motherboard.

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X.

Corsair ICUE H150i PRO RGB XT liquid Cooler.

Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 64GB DDR4 3200 Memory.

Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe Interface Internal SSD.

Samsung 860 Pro 2TB 2.5 in. SSD.

CORSAIR HX1000i, 1000-Watt, 80+ Platinum, Fully Modular, Digital Power Supply.

Gigabyte AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Video Card.

ASUS Sound Card Essence STX II.

2 Corsair QL Series, 140mm, and 3 120mm RGB LED Fans.

Corsair K55 RGB Keyboard, MM800 Polaris RGB Mouse Pad, Dark Core RGB Pro Mouse.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2020)

That is a lot of budget, especially on graphics card especially if you don't plan to play games. Unless the software you use can make use of graphics card compute? Overall I think there will be no compatibility issues.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Fourstaff said:


> That is a lot of budget, especially on graphics card especially if you don't plan to play games. Unless the software you use can make use of graphics card compute? Overall I think there will be no compatibility issues.


Thank you. I appreciate your time. I plan on getting into some serious video editing but I am new to it all, so I don't know yet. I think in my mind I'm thinking, It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. Thanks again.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 24, 2020)

The 500D SE runs pretty hot........ at least gpu wise cpu temps are fine with the radiator front mounted. My 2080 ti dropped 5C just from switching from it to an 011 dynamic XL

Looks nice though......




I ditched it for this and my temps are much better both cpu/gpu




My budget was similar to yours but I think I spent closer to $4000.




BTW QL and LL fans are pretty terrible but when you have six as intake and 4 as exhaust they're fine but on the 500D SE I had to do push/pull on the radiator to get decent temps with ML fans backing them up and ML in top as exhaust due to the fact that its really hard to push air through the top of the case due to how its designed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is the parts list…

CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 500D RGB SE Mid-Tower Case. - define 7 or p600s are better cases.I gotta say that 500d looks fancy tho.

GIGABYTE X570 AORUS Master Gaming Motherboard. x570 tomahawk

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X. no need for it.3600 would do fine.whatever you get above 3600 is extra.imo either get a 3600 or 3900x.option one for value option two for performance

Corsair ICUE H150i PRO RGB XT liquid Cooler.  there's better coolers and 360 is not really better than 280.imo get a liquid freezer 2 280 or deepcool 280ex

Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 64GB DDR4 3200 Memory. get patriot viper memory or thermaltake toughram for fancy

Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe Interface Internal SSD. very good but expensive.will only be faster than budget nvme in fringe cases.look for mp510 or cs3030

Samsung 860 Pro 2TB 2.5 in. SSD.  860 evo

CORSAIR HX1000i, 1000-Watt, 80+ Platinum, Fully Modular, Digital Power Supply.  1000w ? nah. 650-850w is really all you need.IMO a get a rm750x/850x

Gigabyte AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Video Card. for what I've seen in the OP you're better off picking 2080 Super or just the regular 2080

ASUS Sound Card Essence STX II.

2 Corsair QL Series, 140mm, and 3 120mm RGB LED Fans.  expensive as hell.look for alpenfohns wingboost 3 series if possible

Corsair K55 RGB Keyboard, MM800 Polaris RGB Mouse Pad, Dark Core RGB Pro Mouse. - that's more about the looks.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

For music production and gaming you want single core. Neither of those need 16 cores. 

Latency and DPC is also important for music production, and it's about 40% lower latency on Intel. 

2080ti is a waste for your needs and with ampere around the corner doesn't make sense. 

10900k
MSI Z490 ace. 
64gb 3600/14 memory (any brand filter it on pc partpicker)
2080 super Aorus extreme. 
2tb 970 evo plus x2
5x noctua NF-A12x25 - better than anything corsair has. 
Nzxt x63 if you insist on water or noctua u12a. 
Meshify C case. 
Seasonic Prime TX 750 
razer viper ultimate 
Aorus optical keyboard. 

You should also be using a good external sound card like the Schiit Hel rather than consumer grade internal ones.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

40% lower latency on synthetic (?) memory tests, how does that translate to real world numbers in applications? I wouldn't recommend OCing any build which is used for "serious" work & when you're talking serious or professional work, with this build, any OC (on Intel) can go out of the window. FL Studio themselves have a YT channel with some of their own comparisons ~








						FL STUDIO by Image-Line Software
					

You are watching the official FL STUDIO channel from Image-Line Software, developers of the application. Watch tutorials, artist videos and product releases....




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

For video editing you want (in order of importance):

Lots of RAM bandwidth and lots of RAM
High capacity fast storage, ideally seperate from your OS and applications disk
A decent CPU, but the primary focus should be on lots of RAM bandwidth rather than raw performance
A GPU anything that's hardware accelerated, might as well get a Geforce 2060S since that'll do both OpenCL and CUDA.

With your budget of $5K I'd be tempted to look at threadripper and 128GB RAM across four channels but if this is your first stab at serious video editing I'd be tempted to get either a 9900K or a 3800X and see how you get on.

I edit 1080p120 and 4K60 all the time on a Ryzen 5 3600 with 32GB and the single biggest upgrade I had was moving from a SATA SSD to a 1TB PCIe 3.0 4x NVMe.
If I was rebuilding my rig on a budget I'd get a 3800X (best quality silicon for fastest RAM/Fclk speeds) and double my RAM again. The threadripper 1950X and 3950X machines at work can encode a bit faster but it doesn't scale as well as you'd think and encoding isn't the largest part of video editing.

Puget Systems have some good benchmarks for Premiere Pro and the 2060S and 3700X are the sweet spot. You can spend quadruple for higher-end builds and only see 20-30% gains, so I'd say pocket the spare money for now and use it to update the system in a few years. I also use a external DAC to drive my studio monitors because I have yet to find an analogue internal soundcard that doesn't pick up interference from inside the PC.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> With your budget of $5K I'd be tempted to look at threadripper and 128GB RAM across four channels but if this is your first stab at serious video editing I'd be tempted to get either a 9900K or a 3800X and see how you get on.




I'd go with a 10700k over a 9900k but otherwise I agree.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> 40% lower latency on synthetic (?) memory tests, how does that translate to real world numbers in applications? I wouldn't recommend OCing any build which is used for "serious" work & when you're talking serious or professional work, with this build, any OC (on Intel) can go out of the window. FL Studio themselves have a YT channel with some of their own comparisons ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevant. What matters is its lower latency with no downsides and will translate into better performance in some % or another.

Also noone here is talking about OC but you're probably still bringing it up since AMD has no OC potential and Intel does, so you have to find a reason to make it a bad idea.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

How is it irrelevant? You're making it sound as if latency is the be all & end all metric here ~ which it certainly is not! Secondly I mentioned OC because you said music production & gaming, yes if gaming is your focus then OC & ST performance of Intel can make a sizable difference. Clock for clock though Zen 2 leads Intel, in case you didn't notice?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

I briefly mentioned latency as an important factor in audio, so stop trying to make this an issue. Intel wins in single core on its i5 10600k, which beats the 3950x stock in any game without OC while costing a third of the price. 10900k is 400mhz faster out of the box than 10600k again without oc and is 2/3 the price of 3950x.

Who cares if zen2 has slightly higher ipc when Intel is almost a gigahertz faster.

1% lows on Intel that are higher than AMDs average lol.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'd go with a 10700k over a 9900k but otherwise I agree.


10700K is definitely slightly faster but aren't the BIOSes for Z490 still a bit of a mess? 9900K and X570 are rock stable platforms at this point.
CPU performance really isn't the biggest issue for video editing, it's storage performance. So any Intel would be fine, but Ryzen + X570 for PCIe 4.0 is the big-ticket feature that tops the list.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Z490 is just z390 with some extra pins and better vrm. Z390 is just z370 with a better vrm, which was just z270 which was just z170. See a trend here? Bioses are stable.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> 10700K is definitely slightly faster but aren't the BIOSes for Z490 still a bit of a mess? 9900K and X570 are rock stable platforms at this point.




Asus boards seem pretty good bios wise at this point not sure about the other mobo manufacturers..... The bigger issue with the 9900k is even with just MCE its pretty hard to cool which would make me lean 10700k more than anything on top of z390 being a dead platform and really none of the boards being all that great comparatively to Z490 hardware wise.



dgianstefani said:


> Z490 is just z390 with some extra pins and better vrm. Z390 is just z370 with a better vrm, which was just z270 which was just z170. See a trend here? Bioses are stable.


 

the majority of them were unstable during the review process for z490 not sure if every manufacturer has cleaned that up yet and with such a low volume of 10 series chips actually selling its hard to tell.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Z490 is just z390 with some extra pins and better vrm. Z390 is just z370 with a better vrm, which was just z270 which was just z170. See a trend here? Bioses are stable.


Yeah, I'm guessing you missed the Z490 launch. Even a week after launch on release BIOSes the major websites and streamers were still recommending people wait for stable BIOSes if they want stability, memory compatibility and memory speed.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2020)

You guys are getting caught up in arguing the minutiae and forgetting it's about reccomending a build.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

There you go, bringing your own bias to the fore. Did you even check some of FL studios (employees?) own opinion on this ~

















Then you'e trying to shoehorn gaming as another key point in a build used for "work" with a 5k budget? The OP can definitely go 3950x without compromising on gaming, heck he can do 8k gaming with this budget & depending on his usage the 3950x can be easily 2x or better for his work.

From the OP ~



MiguelElToro said:


> *I am not a gamer*, but I would love to have the option to do so if I choose. I do music production. FL Studios mostly. I run a program in the background called display fusion that is on 24/7 and drains on my current pc to the point my fans sound like a truck. I also do a lot of writing, uploading, downloading, movie watching, and music streaming.* I love to multitask*.


As far as I'm concerned he can easily do a 10-32 core build here & not lose any sleep over latency or ST performance. Yes Intel is an option but I'll recommend only 10900k mainly because it will last him longer.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah let's do a 32 core build for music production software that struggles to use more than 8 cores. 

Yeah let's recommend amd for video editing when Intel quicksync + Nvidia cuda hardware acceleration is significantly faster. 

Yeah let's pretend he needs a threadripper for gaming and audio production. 

And I'm biased? Lmfao.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

I see you're still stuck up on that one line, why don't you ask OP what he'll does besides *audio production* or do you thing there's only 2 programs he'll ever run? And I did say 10-32 cores, nice job pivoting to a non sequitur. Hardware acceleration ~ he still has that option anyway with a top end GPU.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Op specifies music production and gaming as his use case... Your argument - let's optimise the build for other things.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> For video editing you want (in order of importance):
> 
> Lots of RAM bandwidth and lots of RAM
> High capacity fast storage, ideally seperate from your OS and applications disk
> ...


I can attest to that.
my 5775c struggles in davinci but once I enable CUDA holy crap wind it up and watch it go.

3700x with 2060S is a good match,bud the budget is what it is so I'd go 3900x and 2080S.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

It makes no sense to really strip back if the guy can use his 5K budget and utilize it in the future, limiting his computer to 1 specific task is a drawback if he can benefit from it elsewhere.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 24, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Yes Intel is an option but I'll recommend only 10900k mainly because it will last him longer.


imo 10900 non-K is better,it pulls the plug on crazy frequencies right where power efficiency starts to go insane


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Lmao suggesting the fastest 10 core on the planet, with framerates in games 30-50fps higher than anything AMD has to offer, with the lowest latency system (again by 40%) and one that can comfortably run ram at 4133+ in a memory favoured use case, is limiting his system to one specific task. Nice logic.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The 500D SE runs pretty hot........ at least gpu wise cpu temps are fine with the radiator front mounted. My 2080 ti dropped 5C just from switching from it to an 011 dynamic XL
> 
> Looks nice though......
> View attachment 160016View attachment 160017
> ...


Thanks for the info. I looked at the  011 dynamic XL, but the video I watched seemed to make the set complicated. I'll give it another look. Thank you. BTW your builds look amazing.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Lmao suggesting the fastest 10 core on the planet, with framerates in games 30-50fps higher than anything AMD has to offer, with the lowest latency system (again by 40%) and one that can comfortably run ram at 4133+ in a memory favoured use case, is limiting his system to one specific task. Nice logic.


Who said i was speaking to you & who said i meant going with the AMD build?

Perhaps if you calm down and learn to see clearer we may get somehwere.

OCD over everything.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Lmao suggesting the fastest 10 core on the planet, with framerates in games 30-50fps higher than anything AMD has to offer


500000000 higher


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Op specifies music production and gaming as his use case... Your argument - let's optimise the build for other things.


OP specified two programs, FL studios with a dedicated YT channel which I'm sure you didn't even bother checking & Display fusion. He also said he's not a *gamer* but would like an option to game ~ that sounds to me like he's not a* hardcore* 360 fps last 0.1% frame times chasing person. *Since you're drawing your own conclusions* I'll ask the OP myself.


@MiguelElToro what are you looking to do with this build aside from the two programs you mentioned, also any particular games you prefer?


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Here is the parts list…
> 
> CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 500D RGB SE Mid-Tower Case. - define 7 or p600s are better cases.I gotta say that 500d looks fancy tho.
> 
> ...


I so appreciate it. I am going to take all the time I need before I do this, so I will look up every part you suggested. Thank you


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 24, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked at the  011 dynamic XL, but the video I watched seemed to make the set complicated. I'll give it another look. Thank you. BTW your builds look amazing.




its much easier to build in than the 500D if that's what you mean the only downside is you need to provide all 10 fans which shouldn't be an issue with your budget.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> For music production and gaming you want single core. Neither of those need 16 cores.
> 
> Latency and DPC is also important for music production, and it's about 40% lower latency on Intel.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate it.



R0H1T said:


> 40% lower latency on synthetic (?) memory tests, how does that translate to real world numbers in applications? I wouldn't recommend OCing any build which is used for "serious" work & when you're talking serious or professional work, with this build, any OC (on Intel) can go out of the window. FL Studio themselves have a YT channel with some of their own comparisons ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to guess, but if I am understanding, Ocing means, overclocking? I wouldn't know where to begin. Thanks for the FL info.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

PCPartPicker Part List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/226QWb

CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core Processor  ($529.99 @ Best Buy) 
CPU Cooler: Corsair iCUE H100i RGB PRO XT 75 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($119.99 @ Best Buy) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z490 AORUS MASTER ATX LGA1200 Motherboard  ($389.00 @ Amazon) 
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64 GB (4 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory  ($359.99 @ Newegg) 
Video Card: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER 8 GB VENTUS XS OC Video Card  ($669.99 @ Newegg) 
Case: be quiet! Dark Base 700 ATX Mid Tower Case  ($189.90 @ Amazon) 
Power Supply: Corsair RMx (2018) 850 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($164.99 @ Best Buy) 
Total: $2423.85
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2020-06-24 05:54 EDT-0400




Pro's. fastest gaming CPU.

Cons. Likely a dead end socket, only 10 cores and 20 threads.

The AMD build in the OP is fine, i would go for a case which gives you maximum silence as possible though with good airflow.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

So copying my build but making it worse then claiming dead socket with rocket lake on its way. 

Cool.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> So copying my build but making it worse then claiming dead socket with rocket lake on its way.
> 
> Cool.


We have no information on Rocket Lake & if more cores will be added, but if they do, you know you will need a nuclear reactor to cool it.

14nm+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> OP specified two programs, FL studios with a dedicated YT channel which I'm sure you didn't even bother checking & Display fusion. He also said he's not a *gamer* but would like an option to game ~ that sounds to me like he's not a* hardcore* 360 fps last 0.1% frame times chasing person. *Since you're drawing your own conclusions* I'll ask the OP myself.
> 
> 
> @MiguelElToro what are you looking to do with this build aside from the two programs you mentioned, also any particular games you prefer?


create, and edit videos. Create, mix, and master music. I have FL, and I bought Pro tools but it crashed my current pc. I love to have bgs across all three monitors with display fusion. Games? Uncharted, Tomb Raider, The last of us. Games like that.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> create, and edit videos. Create, mix, and master music. I have FL, and I bought Pro tools but it crashed my current pc. I love to have bgs across all three monitors with display fusion. Games? Uncharted, Tomb Raider, The last of us. Games like that.


3950X build covers all of this very well.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Recon-UK said:


> PCPartPicker Part List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/226QWb
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core Processor  ($529.99 @ Best Buy)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair iCUE H100i RGB PRO XT 75 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($119.99 @ Best Buy)
> ...


Thank you



Chrispy_ said:


> For video editing you want (in order of importance):
> 
> Lots of RAM bandwidth and lots of RAM
> High capacity fast storage, ideally seperate from your OS and applications disk
> ...


Thank you very much. I appreciate it.



oxrufiioxo said:


> I'd go with a 10700k over a 9900k but otherwise I agree.


There's a 10700k? Thanks for the info.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Recon-UK said:


> We have no information on Rocket Lake & if more cores will be added, but if they do, you know you will need a nuclear reactor to cool it.
> 
> 14nm+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


14nm+++ yet PL1/2 draw is 125w, same as any Ryzen 9. 

10900k using 15w more under full load than the 3900x, but running 9c cooler. _wow so hot amirite








_

Keep making the boring jokes though right?


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> 10700K is definitely slightly faster but aren't the BIOSes for Z490 still a bit of a mess? 9900K and X570 are rock stable platforms at this point.
> CPU performance really isn't the biggest issue for video editing, it's storage performance. So any Intel would be fine, but Ryzen + X570 for PCIe 4.0 is the big-ticket feature that tops the list.


Thank you. I'll look into it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> 14nm+++ yet PL1/2 draw is 125w, same as any Ryzen 9.
> 
> 10900k using 15w more under full load than the 3900x, but running 9c cooler. _wow so hot amirite
> 
> ...


What joke?

10 cores vs 16 and at near the same power consumption, what jokes?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

PCPartPicker Part List: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/TdJngJ

CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core Processor  (£529.99 @ Amazon UK) 
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X63 98.17 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  (£129.97 @ Amazon UK) 
Motherboard: MSI MEG Z490 UNIFY ATX LGA1200 Motherboard  (£292.98 @ Box Limited) 
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory  (£203.34 @ Newegg UK) 
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory  (£203.34 @ Newegg UK) 
Storage: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  (£371.30 @ Amazon UK) 
Storage: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  (£371.30 @ Amazon UK) 
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER 8 GB AORUS Video Card  (£779.99 @ Amazon UK) 
Case: Fractal Design Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  (£89.99 @ Currys PC World) 
Power Supply: SeaSonic PRIME TX 750 W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  (£218.63 @ Overclockers.co.uk) 
Case Fan: Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 60.1 CFM 120 mm Fan  (£26.90 @ Amazon UK) 
Case Fan: Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 60.1 CFM 120 mm Fan  (£26.90 @ Amazon UK) 
Case Fan: Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 60.1 CFM 120 mm Fan  (£26.90 @ Amazon UK) 
Case Fan: Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 60.1 CFM 120 mm Fan  (£26.90 @ Amazon UK) 
Total: £3298.43
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2020-06-24 11:15 BST+0100

Boom - done.

Direct comparison to 10900k is 3900x.

10900k runs cooler by 9c.

According to you in other posts, power consumption is irrelevant as long as temperatures are fine right?

FL Studio and gaming both favor single core and latency, with memory speed/latency being important.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Everyone...It is apparent, based on all the wonderful feedback, that the trouble is not so much with the build as it is with me, and my lack of knowledge. I am going to go back, rethink some things and make sure I do right by this build. I'd be lying if I said fear a messing this up wasn't driving at least part of my actions. I got this budget, and my pockets are itchy. LOL, I have time, so I think I should take it.

Thank you all for your time, patients, and understand. Blessing to you all.



dgianstefani said:


> PCPartPicker Part List: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/TdJngJ
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core Processor  (£529.99 @ Amazon UK)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X63 98.17 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  (£129.97 @ Amazon UK)
> ...


Most appreciated.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

If you have time, wait for Zen 3 and Ampere.

Otherwise do the Intel build I suggested, it fits your needs more than your original build, and would be cooler and quieter than the other builds suggested.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Recon-UK said:


> 3950X build covers all of this very well.


Thank you



dgianstefani said:


> If you have time, wait for Zen 3 and Ampere.
> 
> Otherwise do the Intel build I suggested, it fits your needs more than your original build, and would be cooler and quieter than the other builds suggested.


Thank you


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> PCPartPicker Part List: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/TdJngJ
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i9-10900K 3.7 GHz 10-Core Processor  (£529.99 @ Amazon UK)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X63 98.17 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  (£129.97 @ Amazon UK)
> ...


A GPU is not a CPU, you move goal posts to suit your own criteria which is intel / Nvidia.

A CPU with more cores and at the same speeds is going to consume way more power on 14nm+++++++++++++++++++++ vs the Ryzen architecture, that will soon turn into 180w+
At which point your only choice is then highest end boards and large cooling and the intel chip is defeated in anything else. Gaming wise the Ryzen is completely fine, this person is not running high refresh panels.

His CPU is far faster in other tasks vs the intel CPU for productivity, this is not 2060 Super vs 5700-XT where there is a true performance difference in which case the 5700-XT is stronger but not in a meaningful way like these CPU's.

Except his choice is a 3950x.. go figure.


So deluded by your own purchase choices.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> Everyone...It is apparent, based on all the wonderful feedback, that the trouble is not so much with the build as it is with me, and my lack of knowledge. I am going to go back, rethink some things and make sure I do right by this build. I'd be lying if I said fear a messing this up wasn't driving at least part of my actions. I got this budget, and my pockets are itchy. LOL, I have time, so I think I should take it.
> 
> Thank you all for your time, patients, and understand. Blessing to you all.
> 
> ...


Well whatever you do, wait for the upcoming GPUs if you can. Of course unless you're also looking to sell your current one ~ in which case drop it as soon as you get a good/fair offer


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2020)

Power consumption is irrelevant for CPUs as long as temperatures are fine under ambient cooling.

Lets remind you again that the 3900x runs 9c hotter than the supposed "nuclear reactor" 10900k.

Both run at 125w sustained load power draw at stock settings.

His choice was 3950x because he knows little about computers and simply built a part list with the "highest end components", which is why he has a case with bad airflow and corsair ML fans (rubbish) in that part list, alongside a 2tb sata SSD for some reason.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> There you go, bringing your own bias to the fore. Did you even check some of FL studios (employees?) own opinion on this ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the FL info. I'll check it all out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2020)

Can we stop this Intel VS AMD nonsense. OP didn't come here to hear your fanboyism. Thread cleaned.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 24, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> alongside a 2tb sata SSD for some reason.



Sounds like a much better purchase than the SSD's you recommended.

970 Evo Plus? Sure, they're quality SSD's. They're also very overpriced SSD's.

They're like $428 each on Newegg. I can order a 2 TB SATA SSD for $200 off newegg. Samsung NVME M.2 SSD's are all super overpriced.

Want a good NVME M.2 SSD? Buy a Sabrent Rocket with Gen 4 PCIE, much faster than a 970 Evo Plus, and cheaper.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 24, 2020)

Fizban said:


> Sounds like a much better purchase than the SSD's you recommended.
> 
> 970 Evo Plus? Sure, they're quality SSD's. They're also very overpriced SSD's.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 24, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> Everyone...It is apparent, based on all the wonderful feedback, that the trouble is not so much with the build as it is with me, and my lack of knowledge. I am going to go back, rethink some things and make sure I do right by this build. I'd be lying if I said fear a messing this up wasn't driving at least part of my actions. I got this budget, and my pockets are itchy. LOL, I have time, so I think I should take it.
> 
> Thank you all for your time, patients, and understand. Blessing to you all.



Yeah, if you're worried about the build and inexperienced, then you really do want to stick to slightly older, less cutting-edge platforms where more time has passed allowing most of the bugs to be ironed-out. If you do get stuck, there should be plenty of people who have had the same issue and therefore you're more likely to get useful results when running a web search for your problem.

There are lots of opinions here on what CPU you should get but that pair of videos @R0H1T posted does point towards Ryzen being the best fit for you. In my own experience, the PCIe 4.0 of an AMD X570 motherboard and the stability and maturity of that platform (about a year old at this point) should make it a no-brainer for a video editing box.

The only tricky point for you to worry about is what RAM will work at optimum speeds on a Ryzen board. I think if you're worried, dropping down to a 3200MHz kit from  Patriot, or GSkill will pretty much guarantee that you can run four sticks at the XMP speeds for easy, trouble-free RAM timings. If you want the best speeds that Ryzen can offer, then there are many forums and reviewers that seem to agree on the GSkill Trident-Z 3600 C16 (Q-64GTZNC) kit as one  runs at 3600MHz on Zen2 without any problems, and 3600MHz is the sweet spot if you have a 3700X or better.

You have a large budget, but I honestly don't believe that spending all of it will get you any further than a $2000 build would. The 3700X and 3800X are almost identical, and I'd actually suggest getting the 3800X just because that is cherry-picked silicon that should have the best memory controller outside of a 3950X and is perfectly adequate for your needs. You're not going to be pushing overclocks on your RAM (not a good idea for a production machine) but the higher-quality silicon should just minimise the chances of getting an unlucky sample that can't run your RAM at the default timings you want.

I have access to 16-core and 32-core threadrippers at work, as well as 3900X and 3950X Ryzens. I've said it already but I'll repeat it in more depth: Buying a more expensive CPU will *not* make a huge difference to Adobe Premiere, FL Studio, or gaming. The 2990WX render nodes I've built at work are barely half as fast again as my cheapo Ryzen 5 that cost me under £200, including VAT. That's 32 cores vs 6 cores, and $1800 vs $180. Save your money and buy something mainstream, easy to work with, and stable. I'd suggest the following and this is by no means authoritative or definitive, just what I would be buying if I put myself in your shoes:

Ryzen 7 3800X. Ryzen 9 3900X is a solid choice if you see yourself wanting to do some 3D rendering in the future, but otherwise won't help your current software much.
Popular, high-end X570 board like the Aorus Elite or Asus Croshair VIII. Technically MSI Tomahawk is superior but those two have better BIOSes in my opinion.
Any 1TB SSD for your OS, applications, games. This one can even be a cheaper PCIe 3.0 x2 SSD as long as it's a TLC model like the WD SN550 and not a QLC model like the Intel 660P or Crucial P1.
A fast NVMe drive for video projects. HP EX950 and Kingston KC2000 are both reviewed to have excellent sustained speeds ideal for large video files.
A 2060Super; It is the cheapest 8GB/CUDA/Turing NVEnc card and it happens to be fantastic for gaming too. Sure, you can spend more, but it won't help your non-gaming at all.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 25, 2020)

Jesus, some of you in here (not gonna mention any names) are probably just confusing the OP more than he probably already is, and that's not helping him to figure out what parts would be best* FOR HIM*. I'm going to say that again: *FOR. HIM. *So can ya'll just put your damn fanboyism aside and help the gentleman? 

OP, I own a 10700K + Z490 (and my BIOS run just fine!) but I'm not going to recommend Intel just because I own one. I do think the 3900X or 3950X on the AMD side of things would be a good fit for your main use case. It can game just fine as well, too. Just don't expect it to top Intel's 10900K in a pure gaming scenario. But given your main use for the build, I gather you could care less about pure gaming performance and care more about work performance, which the 3900X and 3950X handle like a champ. 

Also, I use the Corsair H100i RGB PRO XT in my own rig (got to post my updated system specs now that my 1660 Super arrived  ) and it's a great AIO. It's actually my first-ever liquid cooling system. Had been using air coolers and finally decided to try an AIO for this 10700K. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 25, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yeah, if you're worried about the build and inexperienced, then you really do want to stick to slightly older, less cutting-edge platforms where more time has passed allowing most of the bugs to be ironed-out. If you do get stuck, there should be plenty of people who have had the same issue and therefore you're more likely to get useful results when running a web search for your problem.
> 
> There are lots of opinions here on what CPU you should get but that pair of videos @R0H1T posted does point towards Ryzen being the best fit for you. In my own experience, the PCIe 4.0 of an AMD X570 motherboard and the stability and maturity of that platform (about a year old at this point) should make it a no-brainer for a video editing box.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will look every part up. I appreciate it.



Gmr_Chick said:


> Jesus, some of you in here (not gonna mention any names) are probably just confusing the OP more than he probably already is, and that's not helping him to figure out what parts would be best* FOR HIM*. I'm going to say that again: *FOR. HIM. *So can ya'll just put your damn fanboyism aside and help the gentleman?
> 
> OP, I own a 10700K + Z490 (and my BIOS run just fine!) but I'm not going to recommend Intel just because I own one. I do think the 3900X or 3950X on the AMD side of things would be a good fit for your main use case. It can game just fine as well, too. Just don't expect it to top Intel's 10900K in a pure gaming scenario. But given your main use for the build, I gather you could care less about pure gaming performance and care more about work performance, which the 3900X and 3950X handle like a champ.
> 
> Also, I use the Corsair H100i RGB PRO XT in my own rig (got to post my updated system specs now that my 1660 Super arrived  ) and it's a great AIO. It's actually my first-ever liquid cooling system. Had been using air coolers and finally decided to try an AIO for this 10700K. Couldn't be happier with it.


Most appreciated. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 25, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> I briefly mentioned latency as an important factor in audio, so stop trying to make this an issue. Intel wins in single core on its i5 10600k, which beats the 3950x stock in any game without OC while costing a third of the price. 10900k is 400mhz faster out of the box than 10600k again without oc and is 2/3 the price of 3950x.
> 
> Who cares if zen2 has slightly higher ipc when Intel is almost a gigahertz faster.
> 
> ...



Dude just stop finding Intel USPs on shallow water. There aren't any of note anymore. You're not doing yourself any favors in terms of credibility, wrong forum.

When it comes to audio processing on Windows the most important thing is getting ASIO4ALL or equipment with its own ASIO driver when it comes to your latency hit from connected gear. I run a DDJ-400 on a 3ms latency buffer and this is not a CPU limitation, but a Windows Audio 'in general being shit' situation. So please... stahp.

And when it comes to audio processing and production within the machine, any CPU will do just fine. You just need a fast one. Latency is a non issue, it relates only to buffer size.

__

As for potential builds. You have a big budget and wishlist, mind, I did not read 3 pages of it...
Both Intel and AMD have suitable choices. I would not directly opt for HEDT platforms because of general support level on what is predominantly 'consumer level' applications. FL Studio and all that semi pro stuff has great support on MSDT and also a big market on it. This indicates the applications _work just fine_ on that level of performance. As for music production... I haven't managed to bring a 6c12t 8700K on its knees using a heavily loaded up Reason project. Audio processing on todays' CPUs is pretty light, for a half decent desktop machine.

Within MSDT... I'd opt for a non-K Intel 10th gen OR Ryzen 7~9 3xxx. I'd also opt for some order of a 8c16t CPU. That is your base, I'd put a build in both camps side by side and see where the best feature set is at for you in budget. You can lower your budget to 2000-2500 for the case and contents, separate that from the monitor and everything else so its clear what you're comparing.

You have a pretty expansive wishlist so I'd really go over the details of that comparison and see what serves you best. I haven't got time to put together parts lists, but I've seen a few that fit the bill already. I wouldn't focus too much on the CPU part, I think the bigger value for you will be in how you set up storage and back up, I'd definitely put some budget into a solid storage solution.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> Hi all. Could I get someone to look over my parts list and tell me if 1, it fits my needs? 2. Can I bring the cost down without sacrificing longevity, speed, or power? 3. Am I being too ambitious? I need something I can trust and count on, and my current PC is not it. I’m not too computer build savvy, so I did a “best of” search for the parts and researched from there, based on my needs and budget. There is so much out there now that it all sounds the same.
> 
> I am not a gamer, but I would love to have the option to do so if I choose. I do music production. FL Studios mostly. I run a program in the background called display fusion that is on 24/7 and drains on my current pc to the point my fans sound like a truck. I also do a lot of writing, uploading, downloading, movie watching, and music streaming. I love to multitask.
> 
> ...



If you have the budget there is nothing wrong with being ambitious but as another poster mentioned a $2000-ish build may likely get you there with satisfaction. 

Having said that however
- if you have the budget,
- and you plan on keeping your PC for 5 years,
- and you're going to get a motherboard that is over $350 (with a good VRM),
- and any type of water-cooling (AIO or custom loop),
- and with the maturity of the AM4 platform as it is now,
might as well stick a 3900x/3950x in it and be done (just my personal opinion).   

However if you can wait it out for Zen3 to arrive you will have more, and perhaps much better performance choices.

With so many Corsair fans you might want to get at least one Commander Pro. 

Perhaps look at Lian Li Dynamic XL case instead with that budget and number of fans.

RAM tends to have some issues on Ryzen (Corsair maybe the most problematic) so that might be hit and miss.  With your budget go DDR4-3600.  I do admit Corsair does have nice RGB ram aesthetic though.

If you don't want the headaches, issues, and time spent, of building your own PC find a good quality vendor that offers a variety of prebuilt with hardware choices.    Not just a part picker vendor but one that integrates and tests their configurations to get some piece of mind, good hardware, and hopefully a decent warranty service.

(One way to bring your cost down is to avoid the RGB models of everything.)


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't know where you guys are getting these DPC latency numbers from. It's a VERY well known issue that anything skylake or later on intel has DPC latency issues with audio production, ESPECIALLY when paired with an nvidia GPU. (Sounds like nonsense, I know, but it's true. Look at any audio recording forum.)


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

Gmr_Chick said:


> ....
> Also, I use the Corsair H100i RGB PRO XT in my own rig (got to post my updated system specs now that my 1660 Super arrived  ) and it's a great AIO. It's actually my first-ever liquid cooling system. Had been using air coolers and finally decided to try an AIO for this 10700K. Couldn't be happier with it.



For my first AIO I was using the older model H100i RGB (non-XT) and I was pretty happy with it too.  I would recommend it.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2020)

Well, you came to the wrong place to find out the best build for your primary use case of FL-Studio.  Questionable why you're building this in a lightshow case with a 2080Ti too, except the obligatory "I want to game" and "I might do video editing".  

In point of fact you can build a $1200 system that will be quite a bit faster in your primary use case of FL-Studio than this $5000 build you posted.

FL-Studio has a FAQ about this, link an excerpt below :





__





						What computer should I get for music creation?
					






					support.image-line.com
				




"*Choose your own* - Search for a CPU with the fastest single-core performance you can afford, in a package with *4 to 8 physical cores*. Here's how we grade multi-core scores for CPUs with 8 or less cores - *Weak:* Less than 4,999. *Medium:* 5000 to 8,999. *Strong:* 9000 to 14,999. *Very strong* more than 15,000. For example: An 8 core CPU (14,400) with a single core score of 1800 is probably less well suited to music production than a 6 core CPU (12,000) with a single core score of 2600, since much of what happens with audio-processing can't be computed in parallel. Ideally, you need a CPU in the Strong or Very Strong category. "


The scores they are referring to are Passmark scores, and specifically single thread passmark scores, here :









						PassMark CPU Benchmarks - Single Thread Performance
					

Benchmarks of the single thread performance of CPUs. This chart comparing CPUs single thread performance is made using thousands of PerformanceTest benchmark results and is updated daily.



					www.cpubenchmark.net
				




It looks to me like Intel has the top 30 or so slots before AMD even shows its first place holder.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 26, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Well, you came to the wrong place to find out the best build for your primary use case of FL-Studio.  Questionable why you're building this in a lightshow case with a 2080Ti too, except the obligatory "I want to game" and "I might do video editing".
> 
> In point of fact you can build a $1200 system that will be quite a bit faster in your primary use case of FL-Studio than this $5000 build you posted.
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct, but look at the margin on those points. 2700 or 2500 won't make or break your music production, if it did, FL was unusable on any gen prior to the current.

Let's keep sane. Any current gen CPU with 6c and a clock above 4 Ghz will get you there, and more is better but at that point you're also looking at other considerations like platform options, boards, storage, etc.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Absolutely correct, but look at the margin on those points. 2700 or 2500 won't make or break your music production, if it did, FL was unusable on any gen prior to the current.
> 
> Let's keep sane. Any current gen CPU with 6c and a clock above 4 Ghz will get you there, and more is better but at that point you're also looking at other considerations like platform options, boards, storage, etc.



Based on what little I read at that vendors site, FL-Studio can be bogged down depending on how much mixing you're doing.  Even on new chips.

All I'm looking at was his 3 use cases :
FL-Studio #1
+
Video editing
Gaming

For 2 of those 3 use cases, Ryzen is demonstrably the wrong answer.

That case is also the wrong answer for the #1 use case.  I would think someone making music would want a silent case like a be Quiet! type.  

As far as what the future will bring to the two different platforms, neither you nor I know that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 26, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Based on what little I read at that vendors site, FL-Studio can be bogged down depending on how much mixing you're doing.  Even on new chips.
> 
> All I'm looking at was his 3 use cases :
> FL-Studio #1
> ...



Have you considered other applications (@ OP, in fact ), or finding a workflow in FL that does NOT bog down the project? Surely it exists... I never liked FL much tbh. Because basically you're also saying that even a 10900K won't be enough  Not disagreeing that certain software will run better on Intel and also not denying that it still has a ST crown, even if minor. But I question the net gain versus recent Ryzen chips. Even if you go by the passmark list up there, its nothing substantial unless you pick the absolute top model.

As for case... Fractal Define R#, tremendous sound dampening,  can hold WC and expansion options galore.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jun 26, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Have you considered other applications (@ OP, in fact ), or finding a workflow in FL that does NOT bog down the project? Surely it exists... I never liked FL much tbh. Because basically you're also saying that even a 10900K won't be enough  Not disagreeing that certain software will run better on Intel and also not denying that it still has a ST crown, even if minor. But I question the net gain versus recent Ryzen chips. Even if you go by the passmark list up there, its nothing substantial unless you pick the absolute top model.
> 
> As for case... Fractal Define R#, tremendous sound dampening,  can hold WC and expansion options galore.




I'm just trying to use facts and not equivocate to the cognitive bias that seems to exist.  The facts are that the 2/3 of the use cases showed an i7-9700K  (as example) is better at 2/3 of his use cases than a 3950X.  A 10700K even more so.  A 10900K is a full 15% faster in single thread Passmark.  

Now if the author were saying "I need to run SQL Server" or "I want to do primarily video editing" or "I have to recompile Linux kernels 20x a day" then Ryzen would be the correct answer based on the data available.  Ryzen might be the answer if the question was "I'm poor and and want to get the biggest bang for $600".  But that's not what's happening here.  That's a $5000 build and I can make something for $2000 that will rip it apart in the stated use cases.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 27, 2020)

The more I think about it, OP's "budget" of $5000 seems a bit more of an e-peen thing than an actual case of having such an extreme budget due to actual NECESSITY. I mean, to be frank, I consider anyone who has a budget of over $2000 to be working in the professional space (rendering, numbers crunching, all that good stuff) who would have an actual NEED to spend $3000-$5000 (or more) because their work/job DEPENDS on it. 

OP, while you're free to spend however much you want, ask yourself this one VERY important question in regards to your proposed budget: Do I NEED to spend $5000? 

And now I'll ask you a question -- is music production apart of your PROFESSIONAL work? Is it what you earn a living doing five days a week? Or, is it merely a hobby that you're passionate about? 

What I'm getting at is, don't spend $5000 on a build just because you CAN. Only spend that much because you NEED to. Besides that, a $5000 build isn't going to magically be anymore dependable than a $2000 just because it costs more.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 27, 2020)

My thoughts. Use the Sx8200 as a boot drive and the Sabrent drive as a scratch disk and the HDD for storing completed projects

PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 3.8 GHz 12-Core Processor  ($413.00 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 50.5 CFM CPU Cooler  ($89.90 @ B&H) 
*Motherboard:* ASRock X570 Taichi ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($299.99 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V 64 GB (4 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory  ($289.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  ($139.99 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  ($199.98 @ Amazon) 
*Storage:* Toshiba X300 5 TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($124.99 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 6 GB KO ULTRA GAMING Video Card  ($319.99 @ Walmart) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C ATX Mid Tower Case  ($158.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair RMx (2018) 850 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($164.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Sound Card:* Asus Essence STX II 24-bit 192 kHz Sound Card 
*Case Fan:* be quiet! SilentWings 3 PWM High-Speed 77.57 CFM 140 mm Fan  ($26.90 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* be quiet! SilentWings 3 PWM High-Speed 77.57 CFM 140 mm Fan  ($26.90 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* be quiet! SilentWings 3 PWM High-Speed 77.57 CFM 140 mm Fan  ($26.90 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* be quiet! SilentWings 3 PWM High-Speed 77.57 CFM 140 mm Fan  ($26.90 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $2309.40
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2020-06-26 22:20 EDT-0400_


----------



## menis-legend (Jun 27, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> Hi all. Could I get someone to look over my parts list and tell me if 1, it fits my needs? 2. Can I bring the cost down without sacrificing longevity, speed, or power? 3. Am I being too ambitious? I need something I can trust and count on, and my current PC is not it. I’m not too computer build savvy, so I did a “best of” search for the parts and researched from there, based on my needs and budget. There is so much out there now that it all sounds the same.
> 
> I am not a gamer, but I would love to have the option to do so if I choose. I do music production. FL Studios mostly. I run a program in the background called display fusion that is on 24/7 and drains on my current pc to the point my fans sound like a truck. I also do a lot of writing, uploading, downloading, movie watching, and music streaming. I love to multitask.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me but you don't need Gigabyte AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme... Youtubers benchmarked cheaper ones and they do nearly just as fine and most OC the same too.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 28, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Dude just stop finding Intel USPs on shallow water. There aren't any of note anymore. You're not doing yourself any favors in terms of credibility, wrong forum.
> 
> When it comes to audio processing on Windows the most important thing is getting ASIO4ALL or equipment with its own ASIO driver when it comes to your latency hit from connected gear. I run a DDJ-400 on a 3ms latency buffer and this is not a CPU limitation, but a Windows Audio 'in general being shit' situation. So please... stahp.
> 
> ...


I will, thank you.



A Computer Guy said:


> If you have the budget there is nothing wrong with being ambitious but as another poster mentioned a $2000-ish build may likely get you there with satisfaction.
> 
> Having said that however
> - if you have the budget,
> ...


Thank you very much. Great advice. The case you mentioned, I looked it up, and I like it.



A Computer Guy said:


> For my first AIO I was using the older model H100i RGB (non-XT) and I was pretty happy with it too.  I would recommend it.


Thank you



RandallFlagg said:


> Well, you came to the wrong place to find out the best build for your primary use case of FL-Studio.  Questionable why you're building this in a lightshow case with a 2080Ti too, except the obligatory "I want to game" and "I might do video editing".
> 
> In point of fact you can build a $1200 system that will be quite a bit faster in your primary use case of FL-Studio than this $5000 build you posted.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your time. Thanks



Vayra86 said:


> Have you considered other applications (@ OP, in fact ), or finding a workflow in FL that does NOT bog down the project?
> 
> As for case... Fractal Define R#, tremendous sound dampening,  can hold WC and expansion options galore.


Truth be told, I don't know. I use Fl, That's all I know, other than pro tools. My pc now, can't handle any real video editing software without crashing, and I wish to change that. I'm not a gamer, but I want options to do the things I like without the dreaded blue screen of death, or the screen freezing. I want to trust my pc to do what it is supposed to do. I don't have that right now. I happened to be stuck between both worlds according to what I'm reading from everyone. Single-core on one side, and multi-core on the other. With the way things seem to be in the pc world, is it wishful thinking to want both? As for the case. I picked it because I thought it looked nice and would fit the parts I picked, but I am not closed to any ideas. It came highly recommended.



Gmr_Chick said:


> The more I think about it, OP's "budget" of $5000 seems a bit more of an e-peen thing than an actual case of having such an extreme budget due to actual NECESSITY. *(If I'm understanding you, no, that's not the case at all.)*
> 
> I mean, to be frank, I consider anyone who has a budget of over $2000 to be working in the professional space (rendering, numbers crunching, all that good stuff) who would have an actual NEED to spend $3000-$5000 (or more) because their work/job DEPENDS on it.
> 
> ...





Nuckles56 said:


> My thoughts. Use the Sx8200 as a boot drive and the Sabrent drive as a scratch disk and the HDD for storing completed projects
> 
> PCPartPicker Part List
> 
> ...


Bless you. Thank you.



menis-legend said:


> Looks good to me but you don't need Gigabyte AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme... Youtubers benchmarked cheaper ones and they do nearly just as fine and most OC the same too.


Most appreciated.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 28, 2020)

MiguelElToro said:


> ....
> Truth be told, I don't know. I use Fl, That's all I know, other than pro tools. My pc now, can't handle any real video editing software without crashing, and I wish to change that. I'm not a gamer, but I want options to do the things I like without the dreaded blue screen of death, or the screen freezing. I want to trust my pc to do what it is supposed to do. I don't have that right now. I happened to be stuck between both worlds according to what I'm reading from everyone. Single-core on one side, and multi-core on the other. With the way things seem to be in the pc world, is it wishful thinking to want both? As for the case. I picked it because I thought it looked nice and would fit the parts I picked, but I am not closed to any ideas. It came highly recommended.



If you decided to go multi-core there are programs and/or OS commands  you can use to pin your applications to the fastest cores.  If overall processing time will be significantly better then what you have now, and the absolute fastest core speed is not a requirement for your needs, then you have a lot of options of CPU to choose from to create a balanced build for what you want; that also keeps you within your budget and maybe well below it.  

If your actually making money with the work you do then I'd split the difference and get 2 pc's for the overall budget you provided, one work and one play.  Reason being time is money and games (and other foreplay) can compromise and destabilize your PC putting your work capability and income at risk. 

Since I build my own I keep two PC's one of which is strictly work/server (and hot spare) and the other for work/play.  This has saved me quite a few times over the years.


----------



## MiguelElToro (Jun 28, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> If you decided to go multi-core there are programs and/or OS commands  you can use to pin your applications to the fastest cores.  If overall processing time will be significantly better then what you have now, and the absolute fastest core speed is not a requirement for your needs, then you have a lot of options of CPU to choose from to create a balanced build for what you want; that also keeps you within your budget and maybe well below it.
> 
> If your actually making money with the work you do then I'd split the difference and get 2 pc's for the overall budget you provided, one work and one play.  Reason being time is money and games (and other foreplay) can compromise and destabilize your PC putting your work capability and income at risk.
> 
> Since I build my own I keep two PC's one of which is strictly work/server (and hot spare) and the other for work/play.  This has saved me quite a few times over the years.


Good idea. Thank you.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 29, 2020)

You can have both single core performance and sufficient core count in todays CPUs. I wouldn't overcomplicate it too much. Get some order of a high end mainstream CPU, decent cooling on it and you are set.

As for other applications; I'd certainly look into that. Depends on the scene you're producing for as well, to some degree. The basics of audio design are not radically different between applications, its just about finding back in the application what you already know, really.

Cubase, Ableton, Reason, are among them.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll throw in my viewpoint.  Maybe someone can adjust it to make it better/cheaper.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/GrQTcq
CPU - 10900
Cooler - Kraken Z63
Mobo - Gigabyte Z490 Vision G
RAM - G.Skill Trident Z RGB 4x16GB DDR-3600 CL16
SSD - 2xCorsair MP600 Force Series 2TB
GPU - MSI RTX 2080 Super Ventus XS OC
Case - Lian Li Lancool II-X
PSU - Corsair RM750 80+ Gold
Sound Card - Creative Labs Sound Blaster AE-9

Price $3368.40 USD (after rebates, $3418.40 before rebates)


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jun 29, 2020)

I have to brake it to everybody but why didn't somebody (until now) pitch getting a Mac for music and a seperate PC for gaming?

I would go with that, since Macs are known to be best productivity machines created. 5000$ you say? I can work with that.

1. A brand new MacBook Pro will cost you around 2500$, it will be mobile, you can work with it anywhere and will do better job with music than any other Windows machine anyone is going to pitch to you here, including the machine ill pitch to you for gaming. (link: https://www.apple.com/macbook-pro-16/specs/)

2. Since you have 2500$ left for a gaming PC, here are some spec to consider: (and ill not be bias, ill recommend 2 options, Intel and AMD and you decide which 1 you want)

Intel Build:

Intel Core I7 10700k - 600$ or AMD Ryzen 9 3900x - 400$
Asus ROG Strix Z490-E Gaming - 300$ or MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WiFi - 350$ 
EVGA 850 Super Nova PSU - 180$
GSkill Trident Z RGB 4 x 8GB 3200Mhz kit - 190$
EVGA RTX 2070S KO - 510$
Sabrent Rocket 2TB NVME - 280$
NZXT H510 Elite - 85$
Corsair Hydro Serie H110 240mm - 300$
Corsair ML120 Pro x 3 Kit - 125$

TOTAL: 2600$ (Intel Build) or 2420$ (AMD Build) with Newegg without shipping

For me this is the best for both worlds and IMHO better for your needs than any single 5000$ machine you can build.
And to the fan boys out there: WE ARE HERE TO HELP, NOT WASTE THE MAN's TIME WHAT IS BETTER, HELP HIM OR DONT COMMENT AT ALL.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 29, 2020)

If you have $5000 to spend on as build and want to smile to yourself everyday? 

CPU: 3960X  $1700
Cooler: Noctua DH14 TR4 $100
MB: MSI SRTX STRX4 Carbon WIFI $400
RAM: 64GB of Gskill or ADAta XPG 3200MHZ (2 x 16GB) x2 $300
STORAGE: BOOT: 1 TB SSD $100
                   DATA: 2x 4000MHZ+ PCIe 4.0 1 TB ($400)
                   DATA 2: ASUS PCIe 4.0 Expansion card: (Up to 4 NMVE 4.0 in RAID 0) for scratch files ($200+)
PSU: CORSAIR HX1000i ($220)
CASE: WHATEVER YOU WANT FOR $200

I did not include a GPU because $1520 left to spend on a GPU and new GPUs are almost here but if you need one right now the 2080 TI makes sense if you are Gaming but anything $1000 GPU should satisfy your current needs.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 30, 2020)

Filip Georgievski said:


> I have to brake it to everybody but why didn't somebody (until now) pitch getting a Mac for music and a seperate PC for gaming?
> 
> I would go with that, since Macs are known to be best productivity machines created. 5000$ you say? I can work with that.
> 
> ...



Macbook Pro is a pretty hot headed lappy. I've had a few under my care... would def not recommend for an audio production machine. Even just the fan noise is a deal breaker. Yes, productivity machines, too bad the performance is lackluster; blame Intel's hot, bursty chips. They will throttle quite a bit under any sustained load.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 1, 2020)

Really would not agree, at all, with Macs being the best productivity machines.

I just ordered a $1,954 laptop, it will outperform any Macbook Pro (at any price point) in both CPU and GPU performance.

$2,399 Macbook Pro:
i7-9750H
Radeon Pro 5300M
16 GB DDR4 @ 2666 mhz
512 GB SSD

$1,954 Sager:
i7-10875H (About 55% faster than a i7-9750H)
RTX 2070 Super (About 2.5x the performance of a 5300M)
32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 mhz (Double the RAM, and faster)
1 TB SSD (Double the SSD storage)

Unless someone "needs" MacOS, a Mac is an atrocious purchase, and if someone needs a Mac, they know it in advance IMO.

Even the $2,799 model with a i9 gets smoked, i9-9880H in a macbook pro scores around 3400 on Cinebench 20. The Sager scores over 4,000 with its i7-10875H.



Vayra86 said:


> Macbook Pro is a pretty hot headed lappy. I've had a few under my care... would def not recommend for an audio production machine. Even just the fan noise is a deal breaker. Yes, productivity machines, too bad the performance is lackluster; blame Intel's hot, bursty chips. They will throttle quite a bit under any sustained load.



Intel could improve here, for sure. But some of the fault is also Apple's. They just aren't machines with good cooling implementations. My i7-10875H is pretty competitive with Ryzen 4800H, and 4900H. The problem is that that isn't true for every laptop with a i7-10875H. Best case scenario for Intels chips is pretty decent, but many laptops fail to push them to their full potential.

I have seen laptops with that 8-core i7 score anywhere from 3150ish to 4300ish. That is a huge difference. Eluktroniks are the only models I have seen score around 4300, but Sagers models, Maingears models, and a few others have exceeded 4000.

Even the 9750H, they miss the mark by a lot.









Macbook Pro with a 9750H running Cinebench 20, it scores 2608.







My laptop, same CPU, over 20% faster than the Macbook Pro.


----------

